# Florida Keys getting annother Ship to Dive



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.bigshipwrecks.com/

Found this while surfing the net. Looks like a nice dive site in the making.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a big boat


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We could have had it or a couple of others here - including a destroyer that the Navy was trying to give away.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Evensplit (3/3/2009)*<U>*We could have had it*</U> or a couple of others here - including a destroyer that the Navy was trying to give away.


Why Did'nt we get it? Not enough local intrest??


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There is plenty of local interest.The county didn't even try.


----------

